# Good vanes for fatboy 500



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Just would like to no what vane choice would be for good for fat boys 500 for 3d? I have 2 inch quick spins on them now arrow weight is 315 to 318 grains 27.25 inch long 3d super knock. My archery shop told me they would group better with them on at the longer ranges. They don't sell them anymore so I need a good vane choice to try.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

duravane 1.8's or even shield cuts 1.5


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Try the X-Vane 1.75. Great vane for target shafts!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

3Darchr said:


> Just would like to no what vane choice would be for good for fat boys 500 for 3d? I have 2 inch quick spins on them now arrow weight is 315 to 318 grains 27.25 inch long 3d super knock. My archery shop told me they would group better with them on at the longer ranges. They don't sell them anymore so I need a good vane choice to try.


i believe i will try the razyr feathers they are lighter than my blazer vanes and will give you better foc


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

I have used mini blazers on mine for 3 years and they do great!!


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive got blazer x2s on mine and they do freat had rayzors on my last set and they flew godd but just wore out way the fast


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

kale said:


> duravane 1.8's or even shield cuts 1.5


+ 2


----------



## hoyt elite (Nov 20, 2008)

Flex Fletch 2" flys awsome and probably the most durable vane out there. Heals up perfect if you shoot through a target.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Duravane 3D vanes... they are sweet!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

The mini blazers worked fine for me.


----------



## greenvillewi (Feb 10, 2009)

3" 3d duravanes


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Duravane 3D vanes... they are sweet!


+1 Work great.


----------



## Bertsboy (Jan 30, 2005)

*Rayzr*

I have been using the 2" rayzr feathers on my 400 FatBoys and have been very impressed. They are flying great! If I wasn't using the feathers I would probably be shooting the 1.5" blazers

Good Luck!


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Duravane 3D vanes... they are sweet!


got my vote


----------



## welder1 (Jan 25, 2008)

NCSUarcher said:


> I have used mini blazers on mine for 3 years and they do great!!


Same here.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

My 1.5 quick spins do just fine.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been shooting Vanetec Super Spine 2.3's for a few years now. Great vanes. I also used AAE's when I shot Fatboys. They were alright, but I like the Vanetec's much better.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been using mini blazers but I might give the X2's a try.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

dragman said:


> got my vote


My vote, too. 3D Duravanes, that is.


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

viperarcher said:


> + 2



+3. The 1.8's are the ones I use.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Another vote for the Vanetec SS 2.3" Just fletched a bunch of arrows with them the other day and they shoot very well.

CG


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

ok if you want to get the best arrow . i would try easton diamond vanes the size is (280) half the pro got them on there arrows for 3-d . i tryed them and they fly great. good luck


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

*vanes*

any spinwing shooters out there?


----------



## limbhanger25 (Dec 11, 2009)

I shoot off set blazers. I just use a 125 grain nib to increase my foc.


----------



## bonesjohnson (Jan 14, 2008)

Mini-blazers with 80 Grain points. Fly like darts!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm just trying the 1.5" fusion vanes and so far so good!


----------



## bowbenderbg (Dec 23, 2009)

bohning x2


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

i have used both the mini blazers and duravanes and to me the duravanes are a little better. the mini blazers aren't bad if you really want them but i would go with duravane 2.3's. thats what flies best for me and i am shooting the same exact arrow.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

3 inch Vanetecs will make that Fatboy shoot like a bullet!


----------



## spotthogg (Sep 28, 2009)

Been using mini-Blazer's for two years on my FB 400's. No complaints here.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I have used a few different kinds...I would stay with the lower profile that many are suggesting. You don't need all the steering power that a high profile vane like a blazer has.


----------

